# Floating frames in Dreamweaver 2004



## macmastah (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Trying to get some floating frames in my site, but the button for floating frames, under Insert>HTML>Frames>Floating Frame is never clickable. How can i fix this?

Thanks alot


----------



## quiksan (Aug 9, 2004)

i've only got MX, not MX 2004, but it's clickable when I try to use it.

to help you around the problem though, here's all the code it inserts for you:

```
<iframe></iframe>
```

it'll be easier by hand anyway, I think.
if you're not familiar with iframes, google it, and you'll get some good resources to explain things.

good luck


----------



## macmastah (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info, but i dont know how to place the frame. I need to place it over a part of an image. Is there a way i can create a frame just by dragging a box over the space that i want the frame to contain? That would make it easier to place it over an image.

Thx


----------



## mdnky (Aug 9, 2004)

You could use a positioned div with the width, height, and overflow properties properly set to get the desired effect.  You could also use a div to just position the iframe.

Post a copy of what you're trying to do (link or html file) and we'll see what works best.


----------

